# For Sale - Martell Custom Wa Set



## Dave Martell (Feb 16, 2017)

This block of redwood has been with me for a really l-o-n-g time. I bought it from Mark at BurlSource many years ago and from there it got put on hold for customer (that took me years to get to) and by then his interests had changed. I was OK with him changing his mind anyway but a bonus came because I don't care to use this type of wood on western handles anyway. But now that I'm doing wa handles I thought this would make a good time to use up this beautiful wood as it's well suited for this style handle. The only thing is that the block was kind of over sized which meant that if I wasn't careful and plan for using the leftover I might cut it too small and only get one handle from it _sooooo_....I decided to make a matching set. :cool2:

The wood is some pretty rare stuff, at least in my opinion anyway. It's "flamed old growth redwood" that's been stabilized. The flame bands you see move about 3/8" in both directions - it's incredible! I paired the wood up with simple black buffalo horn as to not take away from the wood in anyway. The buffalo horn does have some white streaking on the top side of both handles.

This set is a matched pair in every way I could make it. As mentioned before the redwood came from the same block but you should also know that the buffalo horn came from the same roll and the steel from the same sheet. The shaping of both the handles and blades were done to match each other side by side throughout the entire process. Having these two matching knives in your collection will make a statement. 



_I prefer to sell these knives as I made them - together as a set - so I've priced them with this in mind. If after a few days time the set hasn't sold I will sell them individually for their normal pricing. If you are interested in purchasing only one of these knives you might want to shot me a message and I'll put your name down and contact you should the set be broken up. First come - first served._:wink:_

_
_
_*Stats*...

Models - Gyuto & Petty

Blade Lengths - Gyuto @ 240mm / Petty @ 160mm

Steel - CPM-154 (powdered stainless steel)

Hardness - Rc 61-62 (with cryo)

Height (at heels) - Gyuto @ 54mm / Petty @ 33mm

Handle - Wa (octagonal) 

Handle Materials - Flamed Old Growth Redwood & Buffalo Horn


*(Gyuto @ $625 + Petty @ $375 = $1000 priced individually)


*

*Price (for the set) - $900 *Shipping - Included in USA only / International - will split cost with buyer



Please contact through PM or email if interested in purchasing.

Thanks,
Dave_
_


----------



## valgard (Feb 16, 2017)

Beautiful set.


----------



## chiffonodd (Feb 17, 2017)

Not often you see something truly unique. Almost evokes ripples of light reflecting underwater. Very cool Dave GLWS!


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 17, 2017)

valgard said:


> Beautiful set.





chiffonodd said:


> Not often you see something truly unique. Almost evokes ripples of light reflecting underwater. Very cool Dave GLWS!




Thanks guys


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Feb 17, 2017)

I like the simplicity and beauty of this handle combo... sometimes less is more. It almost looks like a darker keyaki handle but with the banding to give it a special touch


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 17, 2017)

aboynamedsuita said:


> I like the simplicity and beauty of this handle combo... sometimes less is more. It almost looks like a darker keyaki handle but with the banding to give it a special touch




That's nice, thanks T


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 19, 2017)

BUMPski


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 20, 2017)

Let's go ahead and open this sale up to either knife selling individually but the set will still be available while it's here.


*Gyuto @ $625 

*








*

Petty @ $375

*



*





Price (for the set) - $900 

*






_Shipping - Included in USA only / International - will split cost with buyer_




Please contact through PM or email if interested in purchasing.

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## malexthekid (Feb 20, 2017)

Come on guys this set deserves to stick together...

I was so close to buying but my wife decided she would prefer to feed my alcoholic tendancies by increasing my wine collection....


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 21, 2017)

malexthekid said:


> Come on guys this set deserves to stick together...



Yeah really! :thumbsup:





malexthekid said:


> I was so close to buying but my wife decided she would prefer to feed my alcoholic tendancies by increasing my wine collection....



Well I can't blame you for going with the wine but it would have been nice to get two more knives into OZ because I'm trying to bump Shigefusa from his hold on you folks down there...LOL :rofl2:


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 21, 2017)

If anyone is interested in this set please feel free to shoot me a PM and we can talk....._maybe...._ even make a deal. :wink:


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 23, 2017)

*



*:shocked3: *Price Drop!!!!!!!!!! *:shocked3:*


Gyuto @ **$625 * * $575**

Petty @ **$375 * *$325

**Set @ **$900* *$850**


*Shipping - Included in USA only / International - will split cost with buyer


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Feb 24, 2017)

A gyuto and petty this size are perfect if limited to two knives, and those handles are the perfect cross between Japanese traditional style and custom. Hopefully they can stick together as a set

Also, for some reason when viewing in the iOS app, the price drop Dave posted earlier doesn't show I've sometimes found this to be a problem when text/pic tags precede other text 

Hope I'm not overstepping my limits by posting the dissected text here (hopefully it works)


Dave Martell said:


> Price Drop!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Gyuto @ $625 * $575*
> ...



An iOS screenshot, there's nothing below the pic


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 25, 2017)

Thanks for bringing this up and posting the missing text T. That's kind of a big problem I think.


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 26, 2017)

Did I miss the mark with these knives? :dontknow:


----------



## Pachowder (Feb 26, 2017)

I don't think you missed the mark! Give it a month when people's tax returns start rolling in &#128512;


----------



## valgard (Feb 26, 2017)

Pachowder said:


> I don't think you missed the mark! Give it a month when people's tax returns start rolling in &#128512;



+1


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 27, 2017)

Pachowder said:


> I don't think you missed the mark! Give it a month when people's tax returns start rolling in &#62976;





valgard said:


> +1




Well that's somewhat promising....I guess. :helpsos:


Thanks for your input, at least I got something from this thread. :wink:


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 28, 2017)

Make me an offer! I'm easy... :biggrin:


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 1, 2017)

All those stripes/bands in the handle move greatly up and down the length - crazy stuff! Some of my best work here folks. :wink:


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 2, 2017)

I'm going to temp you folks one last time. 





 _*Another*_ [FONT=&quot]*Price Drop!!!!!!!!!! *[/FONT]



*

Set @ $900 * *$850** $800*


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Mar 2, 2017)

Dave Martell said:


> I'm going to temp you folks one last time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not showing up in the app again :dontknow:
View attachment 34770


Price is $800 for the set
View attachment 34771


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 2, 2017)

Dave Martell said:


> I'm going to temp you folks one last time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





aboynamedsuita said:


> Not showing up in the app again :dontknow:
> View attachment 34770
> 
> 
> ...




What the what what?

So unless someone checks in using a PC my sales post won't show to them? That's not what I like to hear.

OK, all mobile users - put down your devices and head over to your desktops and log in to see my offer. You might want to go with dial up just to be sure. :scared4:


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 2, 2017)

Price drop to *$800* for the set.



Can anyone see this?


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 2, 2017)

And BTW, the entire time I was making this set I was thinking oh man this is going to sell fast. I was sure that the wood was going to talk to someone like it did to me.


----------



## foody518 (Mar 2, 2017)

- double post


----------



## foody518 (Mar 2, 2017)

Maybe an iOS thing. My mobile phone pulled it up. Though instead of the strikethrough of the numbers it just had the actual text command of the strikethrough


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 2, 2017)

foody518 said:


> Maybe an iOS thing. My mobile phone pulled it up. Though instead of the strikethrough it just had $850$800




Thanks for the input. I'm going to kick this up to the admins and see what they can figure out.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Mar 2, 2017)

Dave Martell said:


> Price drop to *$800* for the set.
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone see this?



I can see it :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 2, 2017)

aboynamedsuita said:


> I can see it :thumbsup:




Awesome!


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Mar 2, 2017)

foody518 said:


> Maybe an iOS thing. My mobile phone pulled it up. Though instead of the strikethrough of the numbers it just had the actual text command of the strikethrough



This is how some complex parsed text (eg not simple bold, italic, etc.) and emoticons displays in the iOS app always. I can do web view and see while still in the app too, and not a problem in safari browser.

I've seen it before in some BST threads too where people have to ask for the price.


----------



## malexthekid (Mar 2, 2017)

I saw it fine on the app...

And oh it talked to me Dave, but unfortunately it didn't talk to my finance manager as much...


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Mar 2, 2017)

Are you also on iOS?


----------



## malexthekid (Mar 3, 2017)

Nah android here. Ahhh missed some responses. My bad.


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 4, 2017)

*SOLD! *:headbang::bliss:


----------



## malexthekid (Mar 4, 2017)

Thank God. And congrats Dave and to the new owner.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Mar 5, 2017)

I heard a rumor these may be going "down under" :wink: congrats either way to the new owner


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 5, 2017)

malexthekid said:


> Thank God. And congrats Dave and to the new owner.





aboynamedsuita said:


> I heard a rumor these may be going "down under" :wink: congrats either way to the new owner




Thanks gents.


----------

